# Hiding Behind the Light



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm going to share a tactic that has been working for me as of late to see if anyone else has ever tried or had success doing the same..........I've noticed in years past that I have been able to get away with a lot of movement at night on fox or coyote when I've had my red light directly on their eyes; movement that in the daylight hours would surely get me busted and send them high tailing in the opposite direction. I was having some trouble this year with fox and coyotes hanging up on me at 300+yds (further than I want to shoot at night) so given my previous experiences I decided that next time that happened I was going to keep my headlight in there eyes and just start walking twords them (basically hiding behind my light). The first opportunity that I had to try this was when I had a coyote triple hang up at about 250 yds; after about 10mins of trying to coax them closer decided I'm going to give it try. To my amazement I was able to walk within 100yds of them across a wide open hay field while they just stood there almost mesmerized in my light I was able to take 1 of those 3 yotes and sling lead at a second. Very next night same scenario played out at a different location with one yote hanging up at 250-300yds; decided I'd try it again. Started a slow walk keeping my light fixed on his eyes and again was able to cut the distance to 100 yds at which point to my surprise the coyote actually started trotting twords me to a distance of 50-60yds were I put that one down as well. So far this year I've been successful in taking 3 coyotes and 1 fox using this tactic and have only had 1 time were the coyote turned an ran which I believe was more because it caught my wind than spooked from my movement. My though is that as long as you can keep your light unobstructed (don't let anything cut across your beam) and fixed on their eyes you become basically invisible behind your light for the most part. Not saying this will work all the time but figured I'd share a tactic that has helped me in half of my harvests this season.


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool story! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that info and taking the time to type it all out! Much appreciated!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good to know, Thank you for passing on good information. In fact I used it just 20 minutes ago on a skunk, it acted calm never pointed the barrel towards my wife and I. I will say it won't get in our barn again.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting. I've noticed something similar with deer and a bright green headlamp I use walking out at night, being able to walk up very close to feeding deer, but have never thought to try on a coyote.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good plan. Changing things up us where we excel.


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

DO YOU THINK THAT IF YOUR BUDDY KEPT THE LIGHT ON HIM FROM YOUR ORIGINAL SET UP SPOT, THAT YOU COULD WALK UP THE SIDE OF THE LIGHT BEAM AND GET CLOSER.


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

GOBBLERS ROOST said:


> DO YOU THINK THAT IF YOUR BUDDY KEPT THE LIGHT ON HIM FROM YOUR ORIGINAL SET UP SPOT, THAT YOU COULD WALK UP THE SIDE OF THE LIGHT BEAM AND GET CLOSER.


This too should work. Just be cautious not to walk within the beam.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

GOBBLERS ROOST said:


> DO YOU THINK THAT IF YOUR BUDDY KEPT THE LIGHT ON HIM FROM YOUR ORIGINAL SET UP SPOT, THAT YOU COULD WALK UP THE SIDE OF THE LIGHT BEAM AND GET CLOSER.


If your saying if your buddy keeps the light on the predator from the original set up spot that is it possible for the other guy to walk up there? Would the guy walking have a light on the predator also? If not, I would think he would get silhouetted in my opinion.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Good post. I sit in the middle of the field. Keep the light on them at all times and they can not see through the light. I have had coyotes get as close as 20 yards before I shot them. I have also stalked a couple by keeping the light on them just like you have said.


----------

